

Open Letter to Sarah Lacey Re: Klout Experts - twog
http://getfireplug.com/blog2013/05/08/open-letter-sarah-lacey-re-klout-experts/

======
jstuder
But I want my endorsements for "Poetry Readings" and "Spoken Word Speed
Training" to count just as much as my "Leadership" endorsements....

~~~
btrautsc
If you get enough RT's you can be answer as many Poetry Readings as you
want... fair point.

